# Does anyone have reviews on the online store "aquascape online"?



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

I stumbled upon this online store and I noticed they had some very nice fish. Can anyone share an experience with me? I always do my research before ordering, and they have some fish I can't find where I live, so ordering would be the way to go for me. So please, i you have any, please share some reviews with me. Thanks a lot.
Fishlover


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

They are very popular on a piranha site that I am on regularly. Dont know if I should post it here so PM me if you want the site to read some reviews. But to answer your question, they have good reviews and many people order from them, mostly piranhas though.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------

